# Which are ICT subjects among these?



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello all,
Can any1 help me to identity which of these subjects are rich in ICT content ?
I need to file for ACS this month and do not wish to take any chances in terms of incorrect content. :juggle:
Pls help. Thanx in advance.

*1st Year B.E (Electronics Engineering) Semester - 1*
Applied Mathematics - I
Applied Sciences - I
Engineering Mechanics
Basic Electrical & Electronics Engineering
Computer Programming - I

*1st Year B.E (Electronics Engineering) Semester - 2*
Applied Mathematics - II
Applied Sciences - II
Communication Skills
Engineering Drawing
Computer Programming - II
Basic Workshop practice

*2nd Year B.E (Electronics Engineering) Semester - 3*
Applied Mathematics - III
Electronics Circuit Analysis and Design - I
Electrical network Analysis & Synthesis - I
Basic of Communication Engineering
Numerical Techniques
Digital Design - I

*2nd Year B.E (Electronics Engineering) Semester - 4*
Applied Mathematics - IV
Electronics Circuit Analysis and Design - II
Control Systems Engineering
Electrical machines and Instruments
Principles of Microprocessor Systems
Digital Design - II

*3rd Year B.E (Electronics Engineering) Semester - 5*
Applied Mathematics - V
Engineering Electromagnetics
Electronic measuring Instruments
Continuous Time Signals & Systems
Microprocessors & Microcontrollers
Presentation & Communication Techniques
Electronics Workshop

*3rd Year B.E (Electronics Engineering) Semester - 6*
Microwave and Fiber Optic communication
Analog integrated circuits & Applications
Communication Systems
Discrete Time signal processing
Computer Organisation
Industrial Economics & Management

*4th Year B.E (Electronics Engineering) Semester - 7*
Basics of VLSI
Instrumentation systems
Digital Communication
Filter Theory and Applications
ELECTIVE SUBJECT : Wireless Communication
Project - A

*4th Year B.E (Electronics Engineering) Semester - 8*
Power Electronics
Data Communication & Networking
Mechatronics
ELECTIVE SUBJECT : Robotics
Project - B


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Gaurav:

These are the IT related subjects.

1st Year B.E (Electronics Engineering) Semester - 1
Computer Programming - I

1st Year B.E (Electronics Engineering) Semester - 2
Computer Programming - II


2nd Year B.E (Electronics Engineering) Semester - 4
Principles of Microprocessor Systems

3rd Year B.E (Electronics Engineering) Semester - 5
Microprocessors & Microcontrollers

3rd Year B.E (Electronics Engineering) Semester - 6
Computer Organisation

4th Year B.E (Electronics Engineering) Semester - 8
Data Communication & Networking





Gaurav said:


> Hello all,
> Can any1 help me to identity which of these subjects are rich in ICT content ?
> I need to file for ACS this month and do not wish to take any chances in terms of incorrect content. :juggle:
> Pls help. Thanx in advance.
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Aslam,
Are Digital, Embedded related subjects not covered under ICT?

Also I found in various other threads that ICT also comprises of computing subjects like maths and numerical techniques.......... can these come under ICT.

what about data communication,wireless communication n fiber optic communication?

R all communication related technology topics included under ICT?

pls suggest, as ACS needs atleast 25% in every semester.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

G: Are Digital, Embedded related subjects not covered under ICT?
Sometimes Maths comes under ICT: For example Digital Logic math counts, but I don't think statistics counts. It would depend on the detailed description of the course.

G: what about data communication,wireless communication n fiber optic communication?

Again, depends on the course description. If they are mostly talking about networking stacks, physical layer, etc. then it's IT related, but if it's just about antennas or radio techiniques, then not IT related. Does the course description specifically mention communication protocols?

G: R all communication related technology topics included under ICT?

No, not always. The course description would help ACS in knowing whether the course has a significant IT related content or it's mostly EE related.



Gaurav said:


> Thanks Aslam,
> Are Digital, Embedded related subjects not covered under ICT?
> 
> Also I found in various other threads that ICT also comprises of computing subjects like maths and numerical techniques.......... can these come under ICT.
> ...


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

So Gaurav, did you get your ACS assessment cleared? I am in a similar boat as you.

I was looking forward to apply for Australia Immigration and almost ready with papers to file the application.

In the online application form (https://www.acs.org.au/skillsapplication/index.cfm) there comes an option where one has to choose "Skills Application Type" . I am confused which one suits me the best : SKILLS or RPL?

My Qualification is Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Telecommunications from India.

And work wise I am working in software industry as a software engineer for almost 7 years now.

Please advice which is the correct option for me to file my papers? Do I need to file RPL assessment or normal assessment under SKILLS will be good for me?

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

dUDE, go through the normal way no need to go via RPL.
I have cleared the ACS hurdle. U have graduated from which university?????
I had submitted a detailed BE syllabus of more than 108 pages for all semesters to ensure ACS considers it ICT related. 


aarkay said:


> So Gaurav, did you get your ACS assessment cleared? I am in a similar boat as you.
> 
> I was looking forward to apply for Australia Immigration and almost ready with papers to file the application.
> 
> ...


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Your reply has come as cool breeze man...since yesterday I am having my papers ready, and the moment I went to apply online and pay the fees I was confused about the option to select RPL or SKILLS....and I know with RPL I will have to work more on my application...

I did my B.E in Electronics and Telecommunication from Amravati University, Maharashtra, India. My course followed annual pattern of examination i.e. was not divided into semesters, and I just had 4 annual examinations and correspondingly the 4 marksheets.

I am listing below my 4 yrs studied subjects, and I would request you to kindly take a view and let me know if these will work with ICT qualification as desired by ACS.

Year 1: 

Mathematics I
Mathematics II
Physics
Chemistry
Computer Science (Covered C, C++ in this)
Engineering Mechanics
Electrical Engineering
Engineering Drawing
Workshop

Year 2:

Mathematics III
Instrumentation
Electrical Engineering II
Communication Theory
Electronics Devices and Circuits
Electrics and Magnetic Fields.
Communication Engineering I
Network Analysis
Electronic Devices Technology
Electronic Workshop

Year 3:

Social Science and Engg Economics
Programming Languages
Advanced Electronics Devices and Circuits
Introduction to Microprocessors
Communication Engineering II
Linear Integrated Circuits
Computer Oriented Operations Research
Television Engineering
Control System Engineering
Power Electronics
Electronic Laboratory

Year 4:

Digital Communications
Microprocessor Applications
Industrial Management and Quality Control
UHF and Microwave
Digital Integrated Circuits
Computer Organization
Electronics Circuit Design
Digital System Design
Biomedical Engineering
Project and Seminar

Also please let me know what should I add in my application apart from the listed documents below to make my application stronger and to make ACS believe that application is very satisfactory and true to its every content.

I am attaching: 

Education Documents:
Schooling and College : All mark-sheets and certificates, college degree, character certificate, college leaving certificate

Work : Offer Letter, Joining Letter, Posting Letter, Confirmation Letter, Long Service Award Certificate, Recent Form 16, Recent Two salary slips, Technology related certification (Microsoft)

And Statutory Declaration of my job.

In all these are about 70 pages of documents.

Gaurav, I understand you also did engineering from a stream not related to IT( you work experience), I think you also did from electronics and telecommunications, I really request you please guide me in getting through the assessment process.

Thanks,
Aarkay



Gaurav said:


> dUDE, go through the normal way no need to go via RPL.
> I have cleared the ACS hurdle. U have graduated from which university?????
> I had submitted a detailed BE syllabus of more than 108 pages for all semesters to ensure ACS considers it ICT related.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I have done my BE in Electronics.
U can include ur company's ID card along with ur manager's visiting card/ID card, salary bank account statement, previous employment payslips to make ur case formidable.
University of Mumbai has rich syllabus content and is better than most of the other Universities in India so I was confident that ACS will not ignore the Electronics degree.
All the best.


aarkay said:


> Your reply has come as cool breeze man...since yesterday I am having my papers ready, and the moment I went to apply online and pay the fees I was confused about the option to select RPL or SKILLS....and I know with RPL I will have to work more on my application...
> 
> I did my B.E in Electronics and Telecommunication from Amravati University, Maharashtra, India. My course followed annual pattern of examination i.e. was not divided into semesters, and I just had 4 annual examinations and correspondingly the 4 marksheets.
> 
> ...


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> I have done my BE in Electronics.
> U can include ur company's ID card along with ur manager's visiting card/ID card, salary bank account statement, previous employment payslips to make ur case formidable.
> University of Mumbai has rich syllabus content and is better than most of the other Universities in India so I was confident that ACS will not ignore the Electronics degree.
> All the best.


Is there a need to get the syllabi attested? I arranged for the old syllabi somehow contacting a college professor, the front cover of which is colored scanned while the pages inside were in actual B/W...is there a need to also get the syllabi attested before sending the hard copies?

Please do reply.. this is the last thing I am stuck with before sending my papers to ACS...

Thanks,
Aarkay


----------



## yks (Jan 24, 2011)

Apologies that i havnt read the whole thread. But i get the zyst of it.

I am en electronics Engineer and was so confused if i should get my assessment as Category B OR shall i go with RPL where you need to prepare a lot of documents like project reports and all that.

Finally I took the risk of applying in Group B.
And they have given me positive assessment equivalent to Group A. :clap2:

But for you reference:

I had:
4 years of Electronics Engineering 
1 year of full time Post Graduation Diploma in Advanced software technology.
and 7+ years of IT Industry Experience.

I submitted all 4 years marksheet(Annual Marsheets) of the Engineering degree 
Transcript of my PGD course.
And Employee references

So now its up to you how you want to go.

And by the way i did my Electronics degree from North Maharashtra Universty where we had smesters...still i submitted the Annual Marksheets..so they are pretty safe.

Yks


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Get the syllabus attested, wen you are spending so much the cost of notary is hardly anything. It will make ur application as more authentic.

best wishes, revert back incase any doubts... 


aarkay said:


> Is there a need to get the syllabi attested? I arranged for the old syllabi somehow contacting a college professor, the front cover of which is colored scanned while the pages inside were in actual B/W...is there a need to also get the syllabi attested before sending the hard copies?
> 
> Please do reply.. this is the last thing I am stuck with before sending my papers to ACS...
> 
> ...


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

One last thing:

I have a question for ACS: on final submission of online application, the website says send - "A copy of the signed online ‘application record’ and the email acknowledgement with the reference number."

The 3 page application record that is printed out does not have any particular column to sign it - shall I just simply sign it anywhere at the end? Those who must have recently filed with ACS must have seen this. Kindly tell me where do I need to sign the application record?

Thanks



Gaurav said:


> Get the syllabus attested, wen you are spending so much the cost of notary is hardly anything. It will make ur application as more authentic.
> 
> best wishes, revert back incase any doubts...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes



aarkay said:


> One last thing:
> 
> I have a question for ACS: on final submission of online application, the website says send - "A copy of the signed online ‘application record’ and the email acknowledgement with the reference number."
> 
> ...


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

*same boat me as well*

HI..


Thanks for valuable inputs here on this thread.. especially the Gaurav case is encouraging 

am also an engineer in electronics and communications and am also confused between Group B and RPL.. 

Like Gaurav, Has anybody else has initiated the process under group B being and electronics engineer?? 

in our engineering subjects, we had subjects of Labs as well, now would a computer programming lab or a microprocessor lab would be considered under ICT subjects?


Thought am going through:: I understand a Group A is core computers (ICT) in academic.. a RPL would be someone who did not have ICT at all (like a mechanical engineer.. or a commerce graduate) and is working in computer fields.. Now that leaves a question, who would fall in group B?? I think that is where electronics and communication guys fall.. who else can fit in group B??

Thanks!


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Aarkay..

I have few questions that i think you would be able to help me out with... 

Did you get your ACS results? did you file through group B or RPL?

Did you prepare all by yourself or you took an agents help? and wat would you suggest for people like us who are from electronics and communications and are working in business/system analyst level?? 

My engineering subjects were almost similar to yours.. i did engineering from VTU (Karnataka)...lemme know.. 

thanks!!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

happ said:


> HI..
> 
> 
> Thanks for valuable inputs here on this thread.. especially the Gaurav case is encouraging
> ...


Correction!!!!!!! I went thru group A :focus:


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> Correction!!!!!!! I went thru group A :focus:


you were electronics and communication engineer and went through group A?? that's different than i Thought.. 

Well, i guess, it should mean that it would reeeeaallly be okay for me to go through group B?

is there a difference between them?? cuse just to be on safer side, i would want to go trough group B as I meet the criteria for group A and B (for Group A: if only they consider Electronics and communication as majors in ICT)

I think I would have atleast 20% of subjects related to ICT.. which is what they say in group B with 6 years of experience... 

But some agent told me that i am eligible under RPL... and since then am confused..


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

happ said:


> you were electronics and communication engineer and went through group A?? that's different than i Thought..
> 
> Well, i guess, it should mean that it would reeeeaallly be okay for me to go through group B?
> 
> ...


Most of the agents are here to confue you and prove that u cannot do ur application on your own.
I had met 2 agents for consulting prior my visa application and I found out that I knew better than them.... so choice is yours.
If you feel safe u can go through Group B. As per my understanding group B is for those who have an Associate Degree - 3 year diploma/degree like BA, BCOM,BSc or those BE/Btech which have no relation with ICT like Mechanical/Civil Engineers etc.
Hope this helps you out. :tongue1:


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Most of the agents are here to confue you and prove that u cannot do ur application on your own.
> I had met 2 agents for consulting prior my visa application and I found out that I knew better than them.... so choice is yours.
> If you feel safe u can go through Group B. As per my understanding group B is for those who have an Associate Degree - 3 year diploma/degree like BA, BCOM,BSc or those BE/Btech which have no relation with ICT like Mechanical/Civil Engineers etc.
> Hope this helps you out. :tongue1:



Just a question out of curiosity - does it matter to DIAC if your application was assessed as group A or B?


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> Most of the agents are here to confue you and prove that u cannot do ur application on your own.
> I had met 2 agents for consulting prior my visa application and I found out that I knew better than them.... so choice is yours.
> If you feel safe u can go through Group B. As per my understanding group B is for those who have an Associate Degree - 3 year diploma/degree like BA, BCOM,BSc or those BE/Btech which have no relation with ICT like Mechanical/Civil Engineers etc.
> Hope this helps you out. :tongue1:


wow.. okkay.. because group B says minor in ICT, i think i will feel safe going through that.. as i already satisfy the experience required for group B.. 

yes this does help.. thanks a lot Gaurav... 

although.. am just starting the process and am sure i would have more questions on my way ahead.. so i may bother you again on one or the other things.. (of-course, only if i dont get an answer anywhere already posted in the forum)..

thanks again gaurav.. 
enjoy!


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Just a question out of curiosity - does it matter to DIAC if your application was assessed as group A or B?


I think they are both the same as all the applications for SOL (independent or sponsored) fall at priority group 4.. So there is no difference at DIAC level.. For them its just SOL suitable application, if ACS approves it.

check out this link: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes I got it just last week...tell me ...what do you want to know...

first of all...you do not need an RPL....go for simple SKILLS app...electronics engg with s/w profession....normal SKILLS work....


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

aarkay said:


> Yes I got it just last week...tell me ...what do you want to know...
> 
> first of all...you do not need an RPL....go for simple SKILLS app...electronics engg with s/w profession....normal SKILLS work....


Great! Thanks a lot for your reply! Can I apply for ACS Skill Assessment - Group A :confused2:

Is there is a possibility of getting +ve Skills Asssessment for ECE candidate in Group A? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

vijay176 said:


> Great! Thanks a lot for your reply! Can I apply for ACS Skill Assessment - Group A :confused2:
> 
> Is there is a possibility of getting +ve Skills Asssessment for ECE candidate in Group A?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You do not apply for any category....you simply send all your DOCS to ACS....acs will assess them and let you know under which category they find you suitable...

with Engineering in Elec...and with proper proofs submitted to ACS....you will be accessed under group A.... but with less than 5 yrs of work ex....you will not get 5 pts of experience while applying at DIAC..


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

I did send my complete syllabus....just the xerox copies...not attested....Many people advised me to do so....

There is no harm in sending more than required documents....the thumb rule applies.....documents should not be less....no harm if they are a little extra....send as many docs as you can...

list of docs I sent:


Application Form
ACS Email Reference
Resume
Birth Certificate
Passport(complete)
IELTS score sheet
Self Declared Statutory Declaration
Supervisor Reference Statutory Declaration
Supervisor Business Card
Organization Chart & Approvers
Job Offer Letter
Job Joining Letter
Job Posting Letter
Job Confirmation Letter
Job Promotion Letter
Revised Compensation Letter
Service and Commitment Award Certificate
Job ID Card
Job Business Card
Last 3 months Salary Slips
Tax Form2009-10
Tax Filed 2009-10
Microsoft Certification Transcript & Certificates
Graduation Transcript–Mark sheets–Degree 
College and University Name Change
Engineering First Year Syllabus
Engineering Second Year Syllabus
Engineering Third Year Syllabus
Engineering Final Year Syllabus
Secondary School Marksheet
Senior Secondary School Marksheet
Secondary School Certificate
Senior Secondary School Certificate
School Issued – Provisional Certificate


They were about 150 of them, but it did not cause me any harm... 



vijay176 said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> With regards to Academic records, could you please advise what are all the documents I should submit to make my application strong. I saw in one thread that submitting complete syllabus would help. Do I need to highlight ICT occupations in that complete syllabus or leave it for ACS?
> 
> ...


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

aarkay said:


> I did send my complete syllabus....just the xerox copies...not attested....Many people advised me to do so....
> 
> There is no harm in sending more than required documents....the thumb rule applies.....documents should not be less....no harm if they are a little extra....send as many docs as you can...
> 
> ...


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

vijay176 said:


> aarkay said:
> 
> 
> > I did send my complete syllabus....just the xerox copies...not attested....Many people advised me to do so....
> ...


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

*Statutory declaration*

Hi all, 

Am almost ready to send in the documents to ACS. Just having this one confusion now:

*Question: 
*
Would we need 2 statutory declaration (one - self and other for roles and responsibilities from a manager) or only 1 (for roles and responsibilities from a manager) would do?


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

happ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Am almost ready to send in the documents to ACS. Just having this one confusion now:
> 
> ...


I sent two....one for self...stating company does not provide ref letter....and stating my role & resp and brief descriptions.... and other by supervisor...


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

aarkay said:


> I sent two....one for self...stating company does not provide ref letter....and stating my role & resp and brief descriptions.... and other by supervisor...


Thanks for replying Aarkay....

Was the matter of both the declarations more or less same or different? Wouldnt it be okay, if I create a joint declaration?


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

happ said:


> Thanks for replying Aarkay....
> 
> Was the matter of both the declarations more or less same or different? Wouldnt it be okay, if I create a joint declaration?


as per me....I always believed more the docs....better it is.....

they will be more or less the same....just the self dec...will have a little more elaborated description....because that will be by your declaration.....

a referrer will not give elaborative desc for your projects...he will just say that you have worked in the organization since so n so date...and he knows you from this period onwards......and you have worked under his supervision in these all projects(project names only).....


you will get the sample format from expatforums itself.......search the forums...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Few Doubts*

Hi,
Like most of you guys out here I am also an electronics engineer from shivaji university (Mah).
I am going to complete my 6 Years of Experience in IT field as software engineer in Nov next month so am planning to submit my documents at that point of time so that even if i am considered under group B i have ample experience under my name.
I have a few questions though answers to which would be very helpful for my cause.

1. Do I also need an external certification like some microsoft certified professional or is it ok that i go ahead with just my B.E degree as a qualification
2. do i need to submit the statuatory declaration for all my previous employees too or just my current employer.

Thanks in advance for your replies.


Sukesh


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

sukesh123 said:


> Hi,
> Like most of you guys out here I am also an electronics engineer from shivaji university (Mah).
> I am going to complete my 6 Years of Experience in IT field as software engineer in Nov next month so am planning to submit my documents at that point of time so that even if i am considered under group B i have ample experience under my name.
> I have a few questions though answers to which would be very helpful for my cause.
> ...



Point 1: Although, you dont need to have a certification to support your "ICT" Engineering Degree. As per the people with Electronics and Communication engineering background, those got the positive assessment result the Electronics related degrees come under ICT education, But it wouldnt hurt to get another "ICT" certificate.. again.. not necessary..

Point 2: You would NOT need to submit the statutory declaration, only if you are able to get the reference letter from HR from your previous employer (or current employer), that states your employment duration, designation and roles and responsibilities.

Good Luck!


----------



## goAust (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi,

I have done Electrical Engineering and have around 5.4 yrs of IT work experience. Can anyone help me which all subjects from below list pass ICT criteria, should I proceed with this qualification for ACS?

Semester -1
1) Applied Math -1
2) Applied Physics
3) Engineering Mechanics
4) Basic Electrical Engg. 
5) Engg Drawing & Graphics
6) Workshop – 1

Sem-2
1) Communication Skill
2) Applied Math - II 
3) Applied Chemistry 
4) Basic Electronics Engineering
5) Computer Fundamental & Programming
6) Workshop - II 

Sem-3
1) Applied Mathematics -III
2) Digital Electronics & Logic Design
3) Thermodynamics
4) Electric Circuit Theory
5) Engg. Economics/ Industrial Economics
6) Electrical Workshop 

Sem-4
1) Electromechanics - I
2) Electrical Measurement and Measuring Instrument 
3) Power System - I 
4) Power Electronics - I
5) Open Elective Artificial Neural Networks 
6) Evolutionary Computations 
7) Object Oriented Paradigm 
8) Audio Video Engineering
9) Robotic Engineering

Sem-5
1) Transducers and Signal Conditioning 
2) Electrical Engineering Materials and Applications 
3) Microprocessor Architecture and Interfacing 
4) Dynamics of Behavioral Science in Industry/ Principles of Management
5) Numerical Analysis
6) Network Analysis and Synthesis 
7) Electrical Design Estimating and Costing 
8) Minor Projects

Sem-6
1) Control Engineering - I
2) Electro mechanics - II 
3) Power System - II
4) Electromagnetic Field Theory 
5) Advanced Micro-processor Systems & Micro-controllers (Elective)

Sem-7
1) Electro mechanics - III 
2) Power System - III 
3) Signals and Systems
4) Control Engineering - II
5) High Voltage Engineering (Elective) 
6) Electrical Machine Design(Elective)
7) Vocational Training

Sem-8
1) Electric Drives 
2) CA to Power System Analysis
3) Communication Systems & Applications
4) Major Project 
5) Digital Signal Processing
6) Electrical Power Station Design
7) General Proficiency
8) Seminar


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

happ said:


> Point 1: Although, you dont need to have a certification to support your "ICT" Engineering Degree. As per the people with Electronics and Communication engineering background, those got the positive assessment result the Electronics related degrees come under ICT education, But it wouldnt hurt to get another "ICT" certificate.. again.. not necessary..
> 
> Point 2: You would NOT need to submit the statutory declaration, only if you are able to get the reference letter from HR from your previous employer (or current employer), that states your employment duration, designation and roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks a lot for your reply. That means if i have 4 previous employers and none is ready to provide a reference letter on letter head that means i would have to submit 4 statutory declarations . Please correct me if am wrong.

Sukesh


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

sukesh123 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply. That means if i have 4 previous employers and none is ready to provide a reference letter on letter head that means i would have to submit 4 statutory declarations . Please correct me if am wrong.
> 
> Sukesh


Although, am not an expert on this topic and rather its very ambiguous when it comes to the statutory declarations.

Still, to summarize what all information i could get from the forum itself, i would say that you "should" try your best to get the roles and responsibilities letter from all your previous employers atleast.. I am saying this, because They (ACS) require a valid reason for you not being able to get a reference letter from your previous employer. For Current employer, reasons like "company policy" or "due promotions" could be seen as valid reasons, but for previous employers, its hard to carve out a valid one.

So try your best. And if you are not able to get, create statutory declarations and give valid reasons and support your reasons with a good number of relevant documents.

Enjoy
Happ!


----------



## goAust (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi All,

Your response will be highly appreciated, Need quick help on my posted query.

Thanks


----------



## manubhai85 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gaurav said:


> dUDE, go through the normal way no need to go via RPL.
> I have cleared the ACS hurdle. U have graduated from which university?????
> I had submitted a detailed BE syllabus of more than 108 pages for all semesters to ensure ACS considers it ICT related.


Hi,
Please help me as I am interested in Immigrating to Australia.My brief details are:
1. I am 26 years of age
2. Completed my Bachelors of Engineering(Electronics and Telecommunication) from Pune University in 2008 and have 1 year 11 months of work experience in field of I.T. as Software Engineer.
3.IELTS- overall 7( 7 in each band)

Do you think that I should apply to ACS under group A(considering my work experience and Degree obtained) and do i have good chances of securing a PR for Australia?

Your help would be highly appreciated.Thank You
Warm Regards


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

manubhai85 said:


> Hi,
> Please help me as I am interested in Immigrating to Australia.My brief details are:
> 1. I am 26 years of age
> 2. Completed my Bachelors of Engineering(Electronics and Telecommunication) from Pune University in 2008 and have 1 year 11 months of work experience in field of I.T. as Software Engineer.
> ...


Your work experience may be too low, but use this test to calculate how many points you gain, maybe u can compensate with higher ielts & state sponsor, chk it out, u must meet at least 65 points: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-test.pdf

If ur qualified, go ahead with acs and hurry up as u know Australia is pretty much shutting down its doors by july 2012 and the procedure to apply is time consuming.


----------



## manubhai85 (Apr 13, 2012)

JBY said:


> Your work experience may be too low, but use this test to calculate how many points you gain, maybe u can compensate with higher ielts & state sponsor, chk it out, u must meet at least 65 points:
> 
> If ur qualified, go ahead with acs and hurry up as u know Australia is pretty much shutting down its doors by july 2012 and the procedure to apply is time consuming.


Thank You JBY.

I had gone through their site but the point of confusion was that- Do I qualify for ACS evaluation under group A which requires 2 years of related work experience considering that I have done my engineering in Electronics and Telecommunication and working as a software engineer.


----------



## sandeepkhaira (May 30, 2012)

Hi Guys, I am in process of collecting documents for my ACS application. I completed B.tech in IT in 2006. Now, I am not able to get that much old syllabus.

Can I get the latest one or somewhere around 2010 & mention that I am not able to get syllabus booklet of 2006?

Please suggest.

Thanks!


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

sandeepkhaira said:


> Hi Guys, I am in process of collecting documents for my ACS application. I completed B.tech in IT in 2006. Now, I am not able to get that much old syllabus.
> 
> Can I get the latest one or somewhere around 2010 & mention that I am not able to get syllabus booklet of 2006?
> 
> ...


You dont need to send your syllabi.. its not nececssary...those who sent ..were just playing it over-safe..


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

sandeepkhaira said:


> Hi Guys, I am in process of collecting documents for my ACS application. I completed B.tech in IT in 2006. Now, I am not able to get that much old syllabus.
> 
> Can I get the latest one or somewhere around 2010 & mention that I am not able to get syllabus booklet of 2006?
> 
> ...


You don't need a copy of your syllabus booklet for ACS assessment. You would anyways send your mark sheets which should contain the names of the subjects. That should be fine.

Good Luck!!


----------



## sandeepkhaira (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for your responses. I am relieved after reading them. Otherwise, it would have been very much difficult for me to search for syllabi..

Thanks again guys!


----------



## amithpat (Apr 16, 2013)

I am confused to differentiate,
whether Diploma in Electronics and Communication is considered as ICT
Major or Minor. Based on which i can opt for Skills Assessment or RPL
Assessment.

Please find the below subjects which were in 3 years Diploma curriculum.

1st Semester
Basic Electronics and Electrical Components
Basic Computer Skills
Basic Electronics and Electrical Components Lab

2nd semester
Digital Electronics - I
Digital electronics Lab - I
C - Programming Lab

3rd semester
Analog Electronics
Digital Electronics - II
Analog Communication
Analog Electronics Lab
Digital Lab - II
PCS Stimulation Lab

4th semster
Microcontroller Applications
Digital Communication
Electronic Instrument and Mesaurements
Microcontroller Applications Lab
Communication Lab
PC hardware Lab

5th semester

Power Electronics & PLC
Advanced Communication
Medical electronics
Video Enigneering Lab
Power Electronics & PLC Lab
VLSI Design Lab
ISAP Lab

6th Semester
Data Communication & Networks
Advanced Microprocessors
Data Communication & Networks Lab
Advanced Microprocessors Lab

Please let me know if above course contents are inclined towards ICT
Major or Minor.


----------



## vishalblr (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi folks!
Need some help.
I just need suggestions on if my Electronics & Instrumentation (E&I) Engineering degree has major/minor ICT subjects overall. 
Please advise:

1st Semester:
Engineering Mathematics I
Physics - I
Chemistry - I
Technical Communication - I
Economics
Fundamentals of Computing
Physics Lab
Chemistry Lab
Engineering Graphics Workshop

2nd Semester:
Engineering Mathematics - II
Physics - II
Chemistry - II
Electronic Devices
Computer Programming
Basic Electrical Engineering
Physics Lab
Chemistry Lab
Computer Programming Lab
EE & Electronics Lab

3rd Semester:
Engineering Mathematics - III
Digital Logic and Circuits
Electronic Circuits
Network Analysis
Data Structures
Digital Logic Lab
Electronic Circuits Lab
Data Structure Lab

4th Semester:
Microprocessor & Microcomputer Application
Electronic Instrumentation
Electrical Measurements
Power Electronics
Transducer Technology
Microprocessor Lab
Electronic Inst. Lab
Power Electronics Lab
Transducer Technology Lab

5th Semester:
Process Control Inst.
Tele Switching Systems & Network
Process Control Engg. & Design
Light Wave Engineering
Computer Graphics
Process Control Lab
Light Wave Engineering Lab
Computer Graphics Lab

6th Semester:
Digital Signal Processing
Communication Engineering
Computerized Process Control
Microcomputer Architecture & Programming
Industrial Management
Digital Signal Processing Lab
Computer Process Control Lab
Communication Lab

7th Semester:
Design with Microcontrollers
Software Engineering
Computer Networks
Analytical Instrumentation
ASP (Analog Signal Processing)
Computer Networks Lab
Microcontrollers Lab

8th Semester:
Computational Intelligence
Industrial Control and Automation
Biomedical Electronics and Instrumentation
TCP/IP Network Administration
Introduction to Robotics and Mechatronics
Computational Intelligence Lab

Thanks for the help.


----------



## vishalblr (Jul 27, 2013)

vishalblr said:


> Hi folks!
> Need some help.
> I just need suggestions on if my Electronics & Instrumentation (E&I) Engineering degree has major/minor ICT subjects overall.
> Please advise:
> ...


Somebody please reply.
Appreciate your help.


----------



## yasin (Apr 23, 2013)

Most probably

1st Semester:
Fundamentals of Computing

2nd Semester:
Computer Programming
Computer Programming Lab

4th Semester:
Microprocessor & Microcomputer Application
Microprocessor Lab

5th Semester:
Tele Switching Systems & Network
Computer Graphics
Computer Graphics Lab

6th Semester:
Digital Signal Processing
Communication Engineering
Computerized Process Control
Microcomputer Architecture & Programming
Digital Signal Processing Lab
Computer Process Control Lab
Communication Lab

7th Semester:
Software Engineering
Computer Networks
ASP (Analog Signal Processing)
Computer Networks Lab
Microcontrollers Lab

8th Semester:
TCP/IP Network Administration


----------



## Vik_123 (Dec 13, 2013)

I am too Electronics and communication Engineer with 6.5 Years of relevant experience. 
1) DO i need to go through RPL route
2) How many years of exp will they deduct
3) Does Electronics and communication Engineering Degree fall under ICT Major or ICT Minor

Please Help !


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Vik_123 said:


> I am too Electronics and communication Engineer with 6.5 Years of relevant experience.
> 1) DO i need to go through RPL route
> 2) How many years of exp will they deduct
> 3) Does Electronics and communication Engineering Degree fall under ICT Major or ICT Minor
> ...


ECE is considered as an ICT degree. You don't have to undergo RPL. 

Good luck!!


----------



## aryagaurav1984 (Jun 24, 2013)

mates..thnks for the info ..i am in the same boat....getting docs ready to be sent to ACS..Did mine BTEK in electronics and communication from panjab university chandigarh....


----------



## shan.sm34 (Jul 8, 2015)

Dear Gaurav,

I would like to apply for ACS skill assessment and need experts advice. Please suggest me with your remarks:-

I have done B.Tech (Electrical & Electronics engineering from UPTU) in 2010. And my total work experience is as below:-

Network Engineer:- From June 2010 to July 2012

Job Duties -

1. Configure & manage DHCP, DNS, TFTP servers.
2. Hands on Network Security, Linux based firewall, load balances Layer2 routing and switching .Troubleshoot the Linux environment.
3. Troubleshooting of complex LAN/WAN infrastructure including routing protocols EIGRP, OSPF & BGP
4. Monitoring and maintenance of Network servers & application servers.
5. IP addressing configuration in LAN & WAN environment.
6. Implementing and maintaining net-backup schedules.
7. Installation and Setting up of New Windows/Linux servers & Configuring and Troubleshooting NFS, SSH, LVM administration, RAID and maintaining FTP 

server and clients



Engineer II(Network) :- From July 2012 to present

Job Duties:-

1)	Troubleshooting Router Link related issues. Perform troubleshooting of PAN India Service Providers Network Links connected to Zone-1, 

Checking BGP routes & MPLS connectivity, ping/telnet connectivity check and raising network issues with Service Providers and getting them resolved.
2)	Participation in Data Center Maintenance & Network shift-over & fail over activities.
3)	Creating CR (Change Request) for MCH IP Network addition in router access list and getting them implemented.
4)	Disk Utilization, CPU Usage Load, Network alert monitoring for MCH Network having Linux/Solaris Servers
5) Responsible for raising tickets for Service Providers via HPSM and coordinate with various departments and establish effective communication 

with service providers to provide quality service. Performs follow-ups and ensure closure of problem within SLA. Documenting all the problems and 

their resolution associated with the applications in HPSM. Ensuring all customer tickets are closed within SLA.


I want to apply my occupation nomination under below ANZSCO Descriptions -

ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer


ICT Major Criteria: 
A Bachelor degree must have:
• 25% ICT content for a 4 year course

ICT Minor Criteria:
A Bachelor or higher qualification is assessed as a Minor when the ICT content is at least two thirds of the requirements for a major.

My B.Tech Subjects which could be assessed as ICT major or ICT minor are :-

Total Subject in B.Tech = 39

ICT Closely Related Subjects :-

Information Technology
Network Analysis And sythesis
Microprocessor
Object oriented system and C++
DBMS , Data mining & Warehousing
Computer networks
Telemetry and data transmission
Analog & digital communication
Fundamental of digital signal processing
Advanced communication System

Please guide me , is my qualification fall under ICT Major or ICT Minor ;


As per ANZSCO ICT Content -In all educational qualifications, 65% of the ICT content must be closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) to 

meet the suitability criteria.

Can my work experience pass suitability criteria.

Please guide me.


----------



## shan.sm34 (Jul 8, 2015)

*ACS skill assesment*

Dear Aslam,


I would like to apply for ACS skill assessment and need experts advice. Please suggest me with your remarks:-

I have done B.Tech (Electrical & Electronics engineering from UPTU) in 2010. And my total work experience is as below:-

Network Engineer:- From June 2010 to July 2012

Job Duties -

1. Configure & manage DHCP, DNS, TFTP servers.
2. Hands on Network Security, Linux based firewall, load balances Layer2 routing and switching .Troubleshoot the Linux environment.
3. Troubleshooting of complex LAN/WAN infrastructure including routing protocols EIGRP, OSPF & BGP
4. Monitoring and maintenance of Network servers & application servers.
5. IP addressing configuration in LAN & WAN environment.
6. Implementing and maintaining net-backup schedules.
7. Installation and Setting up of New Windows/Linux servers & Configuring and Troubleshooting NFS, SSH, LVM administration, RAID and maintaining FTP 

server and clients



Engineer II(Network) :- From July 2012 to present

Job Duties:-

1)	Troubleshooting Router Link related issues. Perform troubleshooting of PAN India Service Providers Network Links connected to Zone-1, 

Checking BGP routes & MPLS connectivity, ping/telnet connectivity check and raising network issues with Service Providers and getting them resolved.
2)	Participation in Data Center Maintenance & Network shift-over & fail over activities.
3)	Creating CR (Change Request) for MCH IP Network addition in router access list and getting them implemented.
4)	Disk Utilization, CPU Usage Load, Network alert monitoring for MCH Network having Linux/Solaris Servers
5) Responsible for raising tickets for Service Providers via HPSM and coordinate with various departments and establish effective communication 

with service providers to provide quality service. Performs follow-ups and ensure closure of problem within SLA. Documenting all the problems and 

their resolution associated with the applications in HPSM. Ensuring all customer tickets are closed within SLA.


I want to apply my occupation nomination under below ANZSCO Descriptions -

ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer


ICT Major Criteria: 
A Bachelor degree must have:
• 25% ICT content for a 4 year course

ICT Minor Criteria:
A Bachelor or higher qualification is assessed as a Minor when the ICT content is at least two thirds of the requirements for a major.

My B.Tech Subjects which could be assessed as ICT major or ICT minor are :-

Total Subject in B.Tech = 39

ICT Closely Related Subjects :-

Information Technology
Network Analysis And sythesis
Microprocessor
Object oriented system and C++
DBMS , Data mining & Warehousing
Computer networks
Telemetry and data transmission
Analog & digital communication
Fundamental of digital signal processing
Advanced communication System

Please guide me , is my qualification fall under ICT Major or ICT Minor ;


As per ANZSCO ICT Content -In all educational qualifications, 65% of the ICT content must be closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) to 

meet the suitability criteria.

Can my work experience pass suitability criteria.

Please guide me


----------



## test.tested1989 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi All,

I want to apply for skill assessment as part of applying for 189 visa. I am unsure whether i should go with ACS or EA.
my current designation is Software Engineer but i did my Bachelors degree in Electrical Engineering as a lateral entry (3 Years, direct admission to 2nd year).

I need only 5 points for my experience as i have 55 points from others (30 Points for Age, 10 Points for PTE-A 65 each, 15 Points for Bachelors degree)

Please see the subjects in my Engineering below.

B.Tech 2nd Year 1st Semester
Mathematics – 3
Fluid Mechanics & Hydraulic Machinery
Pulse & Digital Circuits
Switching Theory & Logic Design
Electromagnetic Fields
Electrical Machines -1
Fluid Mechanics & Hydraulic Machinery Lab
Electrical Circuits Lab

B.Tech 2nd Year 2nd Semester
Managerial Economics & Financial Analysis
Environmental Studies
Linear & Digital IC Applications
Power Systems -1
Electrical Machines – 2
Control Systems
IC & Pulse Digital Circuits Lab
Electrical Machines Lab -1

B.Tech 3rd Year 1st Semester
Computer Organization
Electrical Measurements
Power Systems -2
Power Electronics
Electrical Machines – 3
Linear & Discrete System Analysis
Electrical Machines Lab -2
Control Systems Lab 

B.Tech 3rd Year 2nd Semester
Digital Signal Processing
Microprocessors & Micro Controller
Management Science
Instrumentation
Switchgear & Protection
High Voltage Engineering
Electrical Measurements Lab
Power Electronics Lab

B.Tech 4th Year 1st Semester
Neural Networks and Fuzzy logic
Power Semiconductor drives
Power system analysis
Power system operation & control
Non-conventional sources of Energy
Electrical Distribution Systems
Microprocessors & Microcontrollers
Simulation of Electrical Systems Lab

B.Tech 4th Year 2nd Semester
Utilization of electrical energy
HVDC Transmission
Database Management systems
Industry oriented mini project
Seminar
Project Work

can anyone please advice which would be good for me to get a positive outcome, ACS or EA.

Thanks in Advance.


----------

